
Beyond Sexual Orientation - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/41/selection/beyond-sexual-orientation
======
usernamebias
She wrote a book on this topic.

[http://www.hup.harvard.edu/catalog.php?isbn=9780674032262](http://www.hup.harvard.edu/catalog.php?isbn=9780674032262)

